# RPL For ACS Help Required



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I have done Diploma in Mech Engg and having 7.5 years of IT exp, i am planning to apply for ACS through RPL. Can anybody please let me know if i can get positive assessment. 

My Diploma in Engg is NON ICT and as per "Summary Of Criteria" Document of ACS it specify as NON ICT Diploma and Qualification not closely related to ANZSCO required work exp is 6 yrs. I am planning to apply under 261312-Developer Programmer.

Kindly let me know if i can go ahead and apply for ACS using RPL and hope for positive assessment?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

There is a catch, your Diploma will be considered Closely or NOT Closely related AFTER it is determined that whether it has enough ICT content to be assessable at the first place... I don't think Mechanical Engineering Diploma has enough ICT content...

But as it is a tertiary qualification, you'll be required to demonstrate 6 years of work for application thought RPL. You should be able to get positive assessment based on that.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Dude, but my agent said i need to wait till i have 8 years of exp. so i am now in fix if should i go ahead or not. kindly assist.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Thanks Dude, but my agent said i need to wait till i have 8 years of exp. so i am now in fix if should i go ahead or not. kindly assist.


From the ACS detailed guideline:



> *7. RECOGNITION OF PRIOR LEARNING (RPL) - APPLICATION*
> If you do not have an ICT-related qualification, you may apply for a Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL).
> You will need to have at least 6 years of full time professional ICT work experience if you hold a non ICT qualification and at least 8 years if you do not hold any tertiary qualifications.


So the best is to email ACS whether Diploma in Mech. Engr. falls within acceptable tertiary level qualification or not. AFAIK, a diploma does considered a tertiary qualification.

You can even call them as well, because as you may know, time is in short supply for IT Applicants.


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey,

I just found out in Wikipedia under AQF Diploma does get considered as Tertiary Qualification. So i think i can safety go ahead and put my papers using RPL application to ACS.


----------



## kamalbamrah (May 12, 2012)

ajay.lele83 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just found out in Wikipedia under AQF Diploma does get considered as Tertiary Qualification. So i think i can safety go ahead and put my papers using RPL application to ACS.


My friend holds DOEACC B level course, he applied for ACS and the response was positive. They considered it with Master degrees available in Australia. 

This information might just help you to compare your degree and the course above and you might be able to deduce what you need!


----------



## brijeshjazz (Apr 22, 2017)

*Is RPL needed with 11years IT experience? while education was commerce side(non IT)*

Hi. I am in IT infrastructure since 11 years now. About to file for ACS. Someone suggested I have to prepare an RPL report. How far is that true and is that the only way for me, as I have a commerce background (Non IT qualification). Ddo any one has a clue as I found on net some authorised RPL support link, that assist for RPL preparation. Please suggest guys.


----------



## ldevotta (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a similar question,

I completed my Diploma (ICT) followed by a Higher Diploma (Information System Design) in 2006 from NIBM (National Institute of Business Management, Sri Lanka) 

I have been working in IT from 2007 to to-date and have just 3 more months to complete 20 years.

Questions:
(1) Would it be possible to let me know if the Diploma+Higher Diploma will be assessed as having ICT major and will I be eligible for 10 points?

(2) If I submit Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL). I understand ACS will deduct 6 years work experience to compensate for tertiary education. In addition will another 6 years be deducted as relevant work experience (i.e 6+6 = 12 yrs work experience gets deducted for gaining required qualification) leaving the balance (7+) years as work experience?

(3) Is there a project start date that must be satisfied when completing the RPL (i.e does the project start date have a relation to when ACS will start calculating experience)?


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

brijeshjazz said:


> Hi. I am in IT infrastructure since 11 years now. About to file for ACS. Someone suggested I have to prepare an RPL report. How far is that true and is that the only way for me, as I have a commerce background (Non IT qualification). Ddo any one has a clue as I found on net some authorised RPL support link, that assist for RPL preparation. Please suggest guys.


Do you have CCIE / MCSE certifications?
If yes no need. else you will have to prepare RPL.


----------



## brijeshjazz (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Monaavy, I am so thankful for your reply. I have given 3 exams already and after another 2 will get mcse as completed. Is this relevant which year you have given the exam? I am working since 2005. Would it be ok to submit ACS with recently completed mcse? Please let me know. Thankful!!


----------



## ldevotta (Feb 4, 2017)

brijeshjazz said:


> Hello Monaavy, I am so thankful for your reply. I have given 3 exams already and after another 2 will get mcse as completed. Is this relevant which year you have given the exam? I am working since 2005. Would it be ok to submit ACS with recently completed mcse? Please let me know. Thankful!!



The ACS process seeks to find the earliest "skill level requirement met date". 

If your qualifications are assessed as meeting AQF then depending on the ICT content you need to show 6-8 years relevant work. Depending on the closely related work before OR after the earliest skill met date will be taken.

Any work after skill met is considered skilled employment. 

In my view it is better for you to pursue RPL, you will get better mileage on skilled employment.

(I have the same issue, I qualified later in life but submitting them wont help get points!!)

Good luck, remember to post your success story.


----------



## ldevotta (Feb 4, 2017)

The ACS process seeks to find the earliest "skill level requirement met date". 

If your qualifications are assessed as meeting AQF then depending on the ICT content you need to show 6-8 years relevant work. Depending on the closely related work before OR after the earliest skill met date will be taken.

Any work after skill met is considered skilled employment. 

In my view it is better for you to pursue RPL, you will get better mileage on skilled employment.

(I have the same issue, I qualified later in life but submitting them wont help get points!!)

Good luck, remember to post your success story.


----------



## brijeshjazz (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello Ldevota. Another question here. People say they write rpl at length to 3000 words. How do they make it so big. We can only talk about the projects we worked for , what else. Any one can tell how to go about it. I ha e turned 39 already and next Feb would be 40. Quite fearful on this..just do not know how to go about it. Are these paid services for rpl genuine ? Any authentic link you could share to help get the rpl from external resources? Thnx


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

I don't mean to disappoint or worry you, but I doubt that a RPL with only 3000 words of writing is sufficient. 

Mine had a little less than 10000 words in total (including the ACS template that is being provided) and I believe that this was one of the shorter RPLs. Remember, you need to pick two topics and talk about your general skills (and how you gained them) and then describe two projects you have been working on in detail. Creating a RPL is a lengthy process, and for me it definitely was the most time-consuming (and, at times, annoying) step in the entire application process - but it is totally manageable, if you have a genuine working history in the ICT area and your nominated occupation. It took me around three months to complete mine.

The ACS also provides a bullet-point list of topics the expect you to deal with in the theory part of the RPL - so as long as you stick to that and explain how you gained your expertise in that particular field of knowledge you should be fine. Also, make sure that you have read the Common Body of Knowledge (CBOK) that is being provided by the ACS. You might want to refer to the CBOK when describing projects, and your particular part in detail. I wasted a significant amount of time by starting working on my RPL without paying attention to the aforementioned bullet-point list and the CBOK, so you might want to check that out before actually start working on you RPL. 

It might sound tempting, but I would strictly advise against paying somebody else to write your RPL! You do not know what you'll get and how many times parts of the ghost-written RPL have been recycled in RPLs for other customers. Also I am sure that the ACS is aware of such offers and cross-checks RPLs for any signs of plagiarism which they would not only invalidate your application but also be reported to the DIBP.

Also don't worry about turning 40 next February - if you start working on the ACS application and the RPL before the summer holidays, you should be totally fine. How many points would you be able to claim as of today?


----------



## ldevotta (Feb 4, 2017)

brijeshjazz said:


> Hello Ldevota. Another question here. People say they write rpl at length to 3000 words. How do they make it so big. We can only talk about the projects we worked for , what else. Any one can tell how to go about it. I ha e turned 39 already and next Feb would be 40. Quite fearful on this..just do not know how to go about it. Are these paid services for rpl genuine ? Any authentic link you could share to help get the rpl from external resources? Thnx


hmmm..3000 words may not be enough. I would say close to 10,000 is a good, having said that I've heard some guys get through with just 5000. Whats IMPORTANT is ACS want to know what you LEARNT and how you APPLIED and NOT what you were doing! Spend time organising your content.

Dump the examples, take:smash: a look ONLY for guidance. Your genuine work will be much better in many ways.

Don't worry about your age I'm 44+ and just starting off, just do not procrastinate. You can do it, good luck.


----------



## brijeshjazz (Apr 22, 2017)

Dear 77. You almost boosted me up!. Thanks a lot for your generosity and time for explaining bits and pieces. I am just thinking, as said, through some, MCSE also gets considered. What are the consequences if I first try submitting the ACS without RPL. And if they ask rpl later if needed ; could they disqualify or will ask ACS fees again...I mean how does that happen. Any clue on that...??


----------



## seventyseven (Jan 24, 2017)

No worries, mate. 

There aren't any consequences when submitting your documents for an assessment without RPL. If the ACS finds that you aren't eligible for such an assessment, they will offer you to convert your application to a RPL-based assessment. And you'll need to pay the differential amount.


----------



## brijeshjazz (Apr 22, 2017)

You rock my friend!s Thanks a ton, I will follow your advice. And surely will keep you posted to you and everyone else on the thread. Thanks all who gave the direction for now. Will share victory hopeful with the mercy of the one, I worship.?


----------



## brijeshjazz (Apr 22, 2017)

And thank you ldevotta. I surely would able to share my success story. Thanks for the wishes. Overwhelmed! All the time and attention. Thanks again!


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi There,
I note the comment on ACS determining the earliest skills met date. I am currently doing my RPL references and was wondering how far should I go back. A few companies that I have worked for have closed down so since 2004 I have just over 11 years of references with vary degrees on relation to my ANZSCO - Analyst Developer. how far should I go back with the references - do they accept them when they are older than 10 years?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi There,
> I note the comment on ACS determining the earliest skills met date. I am currently doing my RPL references and was wondering how far should I go back. A few companies that I have worked for have closed down so since 2004 I have just over 11 years of references with vary degrees on relation to my ANZSCO - Analyst Developer. how far should I go back with the references - do they accept them when they are older than 10 years?


I tried to gather 20 years worth of experience. A couple of pieces were disqualified so I only just snuck through to get maximum points for experience. I would advise you to get everything you can in case some of it gets turned down. Time to get VERY good at sweet-talking and kissing arses.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

I have all of my references, and being optimistic I officially have 200 months of bonefied experience. 

Now that I have my 5 reference letters, how do get them "certified". I have read mixed things about what I have to do with them

Any help appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hi, one of the references is from a company that is no longer trading. It's all official from the director of the business, and on letter headed - just it closed its doors 5 years ago.

Is this ok?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> I have all of my references, and being optimistic I officially have 200 months of bonefied experience.
> 
> Now that I have my 5 reference letters, how do get them "certified". I have read mixed things about what I have to do with them
> 
> ...


I do not know why you are mixed up

The ACS website is very clear on how the documents are to be uploaded 
You have to take a xerox of all the documents and get them attested as true copies of the originals by a notary public or an equivalent person in your country
The list of the other persons who are entitled to certify the documents is also given in their website 

Once it is attested, take a black and white scan not exceeding 200DPI and upload them to ACS in PDF format

There is no other alternative solution that I am aware of

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hi, one of the references is from a company that is no longer trading. It's all official from the director of the business, and on letter headed - just it closed its doors 5 years ago.
> 
> Is this ok?


I'm not an expert but I imagine it would cause confusion if they tried to call or look up the company online, or similar. That might cause you some more serious problems. People have got refused before when references couldn't be followed-up. 

Did the reference mention in the letter that the company is wound up? Perhaps worth seeking out some legal documents that back this up? Bankruptcy filings are public record, if that's what happened. Likewise other financial records. That might help to establish things.... but I'm guessing here. Perhaps asking a professional might be an idea. You don't want to get this wrong really.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

In this case the was company director has given direct contact details to validate the reference. The companies house website clearly states the status of a business and the appointed directors - the letter head has the company details on etc too.

Im hopeful that as long as they can validate the reference then it will be accepted.



Ps. Just booked my language test- 6th July! Yikes.


----------



## nmtrung83 (Jul 28, 2017)

I got my result from ACS yesterday and they said that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They offered me to change to RPL.

I just wonder if I do RPL and get a positive result then can I claim 10 points in the point test for my qualification?

Many thanks.


----------



## AmazingTiger (Feb 17, 2017)

nmtrung83 said:


> I got my result from ACS yesterday and they said that my qualifications have been assessed as not meeting the ACS educational requirements for skill assessment. They offered me to change to RPL.
> 
> I just wonder if I do RPL and get a positive result then can I claim 10 points in the point test for my qualification?
> 
> Many thanks.



By going the RPL route ACS will be able to assess if you meet the necessary skill threshold for the ANZSCO code that you opted for. Meeting this is a prerequisite for a skilled migrant and for claiming points for skilled work experience.

For claiming points for your qualification however, as it appears to be non ICT, you may have to get a positive assessment from the suitable assessing authority as determined by DIBP. Suppose you are an non ICT Engineer then the assessing authority would be VETASSESS.


----------



## nmtrung83 (Jul 28, 2017)

AmazingTiger said:


> By going the RPL route ACS will be able to assess if you meet the necessary skill threshold for the ANZSCO code that you opted for. Meeting this is a prerequisite for a skilled migrant and for claiming points for skilled work experience.
> 
> For claiming points for your qualification however, as it appears to be non ICT, you may have to get a positive assessment from the suitable assessing authority as determined by DIBP. Suppose you are an non ICT Engineer then the assessing authority would be VETASSESS.


Hi AmazingTiger,

Thanks for your information and it's really useful. As in your signature, I saw that you have the same route and success to claim the point. 

Can you share some exp writing RPL for ACS? How many pages does your report have?

Much appreciate your help.


----------



## vikod (May 26, 2019)

brijeshjazz said:


> Hi. I am in IT infrastructure since 11 years now. About to file for ACS. Someone suggested I have to prepare an RPL report. How far is that true and is that the only way for me, as I have a commerce background (Non IT qualification). Ddo any one has a clue as I found on net some authorised RPL support link, that assist for RPL preparation. Please suggest guys.


Hi Brijesh, 

I just ran across your post and am exactly in the same boat as you, looking to apply for australia - working in IT Infrastructure for over 14years with commerce background.

any inputs from you would be of great help.

Thank you,
Vikram


----------



## Vedant2011 (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi All,

Could anyone please share some insight to formulate a valid RPL.

Thanks


----------

